# Grimsby Skipper Martin "Harry" Thompson



## 5thgeneration (May 12, 2012)

Hello - we had to do a family history project with my son for school and I'm finding it a whole lot more interesting than he did...he's the 5th generation of a Grimsby fishing family and his great-great grandfather Martin "Harry" Thompson (1892-1973) was a trawler skipper (skipper certificate 1927). We are told he was part-owner of a trawler requisitioned at the start of WW2 as a mine sweeper and the owners received no compensation. The ship may have been the Frascati GY315 but we don't know for sure. I've done a lot of internet searches and have found lots of interesting bits and even a photo of the Frascati and some of the other ships he worked on but haven't been able to find much on Harry himself. There is a Harry Thompson on the Sidewinder site but it can't be the same one as the dates don't look right to me.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

As far as I am aware FRASCATI official number 137006 was not requisitioned in WW2, indeed all her Board of Trade logbooks for the period 1939-1950 are still intact.
You say his Skippers Certificate was 1927. Was that the year he was awarded it or the Certificate number?
I would also post on the Fishing vessel forum, Grimsby thread, on this forum and contact NE Lincs Archives.

Roger


----------

